# Root killer



## LG2720 (Aug 10, 2005)

Is there a product that is safe for the environment? I need to use something for roots in my ground water drain that drains from my foundation into a brook. No sewer system involved with this - totally fresh ground water into freshwater brook.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

I've heard of people using rock salt (like for ice) to kill roots in drainage pipe...dunno if it works at all, but I've heard of it.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Copper Sulfate

Found at most plumbing hardware stores.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

Is copper sulfate detrimental to the brook? I have never heard of the salt idea, but I like it if it works. I have some extra salt around here. Or..........salt water is everywhere around Fl.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

It maynot be safe, according to the data I've been reading up on.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

If it kills roots it probably would also kill algae and moss or whatever grows in the stream.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

gitnerdun said:


> If it kills roots it probably would also kill algae and moss or whatever grows in the stream.


 
We use it to kill cat tails, duckweed and moss in the pond. (only treating 1/4 section of the pond per week so the fish wont die)


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

Jesse Kirchhoff said:


> We use it to kill cat tails, )


 You can kill just the tails?

Just kidding, thanks for the knowledge


----------



## Sewerologist (Dec 25, 2006)

We have been a Root-X dealer (foaming root killer) for almost a year. I'll dig up the technical data and post it. Supposed to be much safer to the environment than copper sulfate. I must admit though, any chemical that kills something can't be totally safe for everything else:no: :drink:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Salt might be your best bet. Even here in FL there is a limit as to how much salt a plant can take. If you're away from the coast, it shouldn't take much.


----------



## LG2720 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Pine roots taking over*

I have pine tree (or hemlock) roots taking over the orangeberg pipe I believe. There is about a 100' run from the house footers to the stream. I was thinking of putting whatever is best down the closest floor drain in the basement to attempt killing the roots. I can actually put a bucket at the end of the pipe to catch the runoff before it gets in the stream. The RR guys snaked out most of it, but, said they most likely will come back - although it took 40 years for this to happen and cause the ground water backup into the basement drains. Maybe doing it on a really rainy day will help if anything gets out - at least it will be really diluted by then. ???? I'm interested in finding out more about this RootX product.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

gitnerdun said:


> You can kill just the tails?
> 
> Just kidding, thanks for the knowledge




:w00t:


----------

